# rear winch



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, I just installed a rear winch in a different spot, thoght i'd share some pics. My bro in law came up with the idea, i built the winch mounts and it has worked out pretty good.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Finished pics. Led's replace the stock light. Middle is tail light outsides are stop.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks smooth


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i tucked mine back there about 2yrs ago . best place to put it i think


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I likethat idea!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a pretty good idea you have there. Btw, what type of lights are those. Dang stock taillight doesn't like up anything at night.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice wood butcher! I thought i was being all original and stuff lol. Looks good.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> That's a pretty good idea you have there. Btw, what type of lights are those. Dang stock taillight doesn't like up anything at night.


 My buddy got them from his shop for me. It's for his wire line trucks, pretty generic i think. The brand is trucklite, part number 33740r.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh alright, thanks. How well do they light up?


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty good. I know it's not a great picture of them, but they look sweet at night.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

hooliganhodgie said:


> Finished pics. Led's replace the stock light. Middle is tail light outsides are stop.


Looks good and also handy but the only concern I would have is.....









Will the heat from the exhaust effect the motor on the winch. Knowing it will heat up anyway when in use. Wouldn't a heat shield be wise here? Certainly if the exhaust will melt the gas tank cover it will definately overheat the winch and these little winch's motor's hate heat.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya, that's a good point i will have to put something there. My brother in law flipped his around so it doesn't hang over the exhaust very much.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

hooliganhodgie said:


> Ya, that's a good point i will have to put something there. My brother in law flipped his around so it doesn't hang over the exhaust very much.


 Cool idea though feeding the cable through the light hole. Helps keep it out of water as much as possible.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thats a great idea where to put the winch i might have to get a cheap one for back there but still need one up front for the snow plow.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya it comes in handy sometimes!


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

great idea.... i got a few winches laying around with stuck brushes.... think i may get one for this


----------

